# glucosamine/chondroitin/msm



## klc9100 (Jan 25, 2011)

does anyone take any/all of these for tendonitis. i that shit bad in both wrists and my left elbow. my mom takes a product that contains all of those for her joints. it helps he for that. i read it helps with tendonitis too, but was wondering if anybody had any experience with it.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2011)

absolutely, I take *Flex Rx* everyday, so does my wife Gena, we have both stopped taking it for short periods of time and noticed pains coming back in our elbows and knees.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks man.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2011)

the problem with many supps like ours is the dosage is not high enough, ours is dosed high enough to be very effective!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2011)

i swear by it.. but it takes a while to build up in your blood, almost a month.  so you need to take it consistently.

and prince, i didnt know you sold it.. gonna have to order some tomorrow!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 26, 2011)

Like Prince, I notice it's effects mainly when I stop taking it. Extra joint pain is never a good thing. Besides it's cheap


----------



## big bad daddy (Jan 26, 2011)

I take Animal Flex, and i do notice a difference whne i stop taking it. Might have to try you out Prince.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i swear by it.. but it takes a while to build up in your blood, almost a month.  so you need to take it consistently.
> 
> and prince, i didnt know you sold it.. gonna have to order some tomorrow!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2011)

Prince said:


>



i hope the t-shirts are the nice stretchy type cotton, like the old ones with the purple logo and not some fruit of the loom heavy shit


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 27, 2011)

is this the best stuff for my joints? My right shoulder hurts a little after doing cehst and back sometimes and my chiropractor says Ive got some inflammation. He also adjusted my shoulder just like he does adjustments on my back. He told me to take glucosamine and msn but make sure its not with chondrotin(sp)? Why would he say not to include chondrotin? Anyways it sucks bc Im getting into really good shape and now my right should pain is annoying me...its not so bad where I cant lift but its just annoying and feels pinched up. 

Prince - I might have to try your joint pain product out....whats it called again?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2011)

read post #2.. click the blue link


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jan 28, 2011)

I had great results with a knee injury by taking 2 a day for a few months, Glucosamine/Chondroitin actually regrew the damaged cartilage in my right knee. I tore my meniscus and lived with it clicking for 3 years, took this product and was healed within 2 weeks! That was 13 years ago! I have never had a problem with it again. I do take it still, but mainly for preventive _maintenance_!


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> I had great results with a knee injury by taking 2 a day for a few months, Glucosamine/Chondroitin actually regrew the damaged cartilage in my right knee. I tore my meniscus and lived with it clicking for 3 years, took this product and was healed within 2 weeks! That was 13 years ago! I have never had a problem with it again. I do take it still, but mainly for preventive _maintenance_!


 
that's awsome to hear. i hope i have good results for my tendonitis. it's almost debilitating at times.

i mean, fuck, if you're working out anything besides your legs, it puts stress on your elbows and wrists in some way.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks guys Im going to look into some of this stuff.


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 30, 2011)

*Been on this stuff for a month*

Has really helped the elbow pain. I swear by it too.


----------



## |Z| (Jan 30, 2011)

I personally would go for Cissus either bulk from Primaforce and cap it, or capped from them or the SuperCissus Rx version along with any joint supp you are taking. It will do wonders alone and if you are already taking glucosamine/chondritin/msm you should notice a world of difference with cissus, too. 

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## trup9 (Mar 12, 2011)

never has helped me much but i was never very consistent with taking glucosamine on a regular schedule


----------



## mrmagpie (Mar 15, 2011)

What |Z| said true all the way!
magpie


----------



## oufinny (Mar 15, 2011)

I find that a combination of a good gluco/chon/msm supp with some cissus pretty much covers you completely even for me now on high dose Epi, I am just fine.  Now that I look at the FlexRx, it is quite well dosed, very well done Prince.  

Something I am working on is my own Emu Oil based topical that will have bulk gluco and MSM in it with some menthol crystals for cooling, maybe some pure aloe and alcohol to help with the drying effect and to sooth the skin.  I truly believe that if you have bad joint pain a topical will provide the extra relief needed.


----------

